# Nascar



## bwingnutt (Jul 19, 2017)

If BMW was to have a car for NASCAR what model would it be? M car’s excluded.


----------



## FCBayernFTW (Oct 10, 2005)

BMW better not condescend itself to that trash.

E-Formula one

Or Formula 1.

https://youtu.be/_n5E7feJHw0


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Jan 20, 2015)

bwingnutt said:


> If BMW was to have a car for NASCAR what model would it be? M car's excluded.


Glad it's back; albeit with stupidly long cautions 

Foe looks, has to be the 8-series.


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Jan 20, 2015)

FCBayernFTW said:


> E-Formula one
> 
> Or Formula 1.


Foo-foo rich-boy racing. There's nothing like using 8 wheels to get through a corner!


----------



## FCBayernFTW (Oct 10, 2005)

ezaircon4jc said:


> Foo-foo rich-boy racing. There's nothing like using 8 wheels to get through a corner!


I'm ok with that.


----------



## propchef (Nov 27, 2017)

FCBayernFTW said:


> BMW better not condescend itself to that trash.
> 
> E-Formula one
> 
> ...


So far it's been a great season of F1, much better than the previous two seasons.

And they aren't even racing. :rofl:

- NASCAR qualifies and races right at or just over 200 mph at all of the restrictor tracks. Kimmi holds the F1 qualifying lap speed record at 163 mph, set at Monza. 
- NASCAR still uses a naturally aspirated v8 and a manual trans. 
- Average lead changes in F1 hovers around 4 or 5, usually with the same three or four drivers. NASCAR averages 20+ lead changes per race. If we're talking about Monaco, it's simply an F1 parade with no (or one) lead changes (unless Hammy's pit crew screws up).

Make fun if you will, but NASCAR does racing a million times better than F1, especially the television coverage. F1 has always sucked in this area.


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Jan 20, 2015)

propchef said:


> So far it's been a great season of F1, much better than the previous two seasons.
> 
> And they aren't even racing. :rofl:
> 
> ...


And NASCAR just, like a couple/three seasons ago, went to fuel injection. What other series can a car go from last to win the race? How about restrictor-plate races where it actually sucks to be in the lead on the last lap? NASCAR is, IMHO, so much more exciting; other than the fuel-mileage races that I actually hate. The road courses were a hoot to watch before the drivers learned how to drive them. Schrader's comment after he landed upside-down was priceless... "I should have taken the steering wheel off before I unbuckled the belts!"


----------



## propchef (Nov 27, 2017)

ezaircon4jc said:


> And NASCAR just, like a couple/three seasons ago, went to fuel injection. *What other series can a car go from last to win the race? *How about restrictor-plate races where it actually sucks to be in the lead on the last lap? NASCAR is, IMHO, so much more exciting; other than the fuel-mileage races that I actually hate. The road courses were a hoot to watch before the drivers learned how to drive them. Schrader's comment after he landed upside-down was priceless... "I should have taken the steering wheel off before I unbuckled the belts!"


While it seems we're spirit animals, Button did this in F1 (Canada, 2011). :angel:


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Jan 20, 2015)

propchef said:


> While it seems we're spirit animals, Button did this in F1 (Canada, 2011). :angel:


Once in almost 20 years in F1; much more often in NASCAR. Regularly at the plate tracks.

I've tried numerous times to get into F1. The parade of the cars going by with no passing just bores me to death.


----------



## propchef (Nov 27, 2017)

ezaircon4jc said:


> Once in almost 20 years in F1; much more often in NASCAR. Regularly at the plate tracks.
> 
> I've tried numerous times to get into F1. The parade of the cars going by with no passing just bores me to death.


Yea, F1 can be a steep learning curve since it helps to know the histories and rivalries. F1 is finesse and strategy where NASCAR is aggression and often dumb luck. Both pale in comparison to WEC imho.

#twocents

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

LOL. Spectators' #twocents.

I learned to hate spectators at car races. The last straw, the last one, I was SCCA Corner Captain at IIRC Turn 12 (under the bridge down the hill) at Road Atlanta, Flowery Branch, Georgia for a big formula car race, maybe Formula 5000. Gordon Johncock was doing nicely as I recall battling for a good finish when he came under the bridge and a spectator dropped a beer can into his cockpit. Johncock spun out safely, got out of the car and did a couple of laps around it blistering the air, and motored down the hill into the pits. I found a cop to have the spectator ejected and never worked a spectator race again.


----------



## propchef (Nov 27, 2017)

You haven't lived until you've been to the infield of a NASCAR race. #numberonefans


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

propchef said:


> You haven't lived until you've been to the infield of a NASCAR race. #numberonefans


@Me. Pit passes.

Personal acquaintance and neighbor of H. A Wheeler Humpy. I lived for a while on Seabrook Island Road, SC, right down the street from him. X-OL was one of the first to use the pit restroom and showers, back when a guy door guard was needed. National Flags Chief for SCCA events at CMS. SCCA Regional Executive in the Eighties. Race promoter and Chairman at Roebling Road Savannah Int'l Raceway. There used to be a brass plaque at RR thanking paving donors including me.

I think that my last race at RR and as Chairman was March 1994 when I had to abandon an event due to weather - SNOW - for the first national points race on the east coast. I spent the rest of the year litigating with drivers and sponsors that didn***8217;t understand insurance. That pretty well soured me on racing and officiating. I***8217;ve been back as guest a few times but mufflers and fuel testing and sound testing is Barbara Streisand.

Ah yes, also qualified State Fire Control Technician so I could work infield at Talledega AIMS.


----------



## FCBayernFTW (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## propchef (Nov 27, 2017)

Doug Huffman said:


> @Me. Pit passes.
> 
> Personal acquaintance and neighbor of H. A Wheeler Humpy. I lived for a while on Seabrook Island Road, SC, right down the street from him. X-OL was one of the first to use the pit restroom and showers, back when a guy door guard was needed. National Flags Chief for SCCA events at CMS. SCCA Regional Executive in the Eighties. Race promoter and Chairman at Roebling Road Savannah Int'l Raceway
> 
> Ah yes, also qualified State Fire Control Technician so I could work infield at Talledega AIMS.


lol Good for you. Humpy's an ass and a cheapskate. We worked our collective asses off for him during race (May and October) and for the employee Christmas party he got us Domino's pizza. It was cold. My sister went to a private school with his daughter for years and were friends.

I've worked at the Charlotte track on and off in a number of capacities since I was 12 or 13 (turning 60 this year), from selling programs to preparing all of the food for the VIP suites and assisting with the food at the Speedway Club. 
I lived in Mooresville 3 miles from DEI. My neighbor on one side was a NASCAR official and on the other, she was a NASCAR team office manager. I also did numerous SCCA events hosted there. Good times.



FCBayernFTW said:


>


:thumbup: Them's my peeps.


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Jan 20, 2015)

NASCAR girls...


----------



## FCBayernFTW (Oct 10, 2005)

ezaircon4jc said:


> NASCAR girls...


Look wannabe insta chicks

F1 Girls


----------



## FCBayernFTW (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## propchef (Nov 27, 2017)

Since we're on the subject of F1 girls...


----------



## Swedberg (Sep 24, 2020)

> theGoblet said:
> 
> I wish there were more racers from African countries. I studied at the University of Bouira and had to do everything online during the lockdown and watch VR racing via racing simulators...


NASCAR iRacing saved me from boredom. I didn't leave my house for like a month.. Then I realized I smelled like a rat's backside.. And I really had to look at my baby in the garage..


----------

